# Anyone watching the World Series between the Astros vs Phillies?



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Astro's win the first one at home. I watch the highlights not the whole game....I don't think people watch the World Series like they used to. I wonder why?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

It's in my backyard   ...   so the hype is growing around here.

Suppose to get some nasty weather  before the game starts tonight.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Astro's win the first one at home. I watch the highlights not the whole game....I don't think people watch the World Series like they used to. I wonder why?


I used to watch faithfully every year, sports was a highlight for us all.  There used to be less going on the world than there is today, so I think people divide their attention to other issues and events.  Our world grows bigger, so sports isn't always in the front of our minds.  IMO, also could be sport pros were looked up to, now there is a lot of scandal among most sports players.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> It's in my backyard   ...   so the hype is growing around here.
> 
> Suppose to get some nasty weather  before the game starts tonight.


I had noticed that both Games 1 and 2, were already (yesterday)
planning to have the roof closed, due to weather concerns,

But it's much nicer (and more reliable) to hear your personal forecast!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I used to watch faithfully every year, sports was a highlight for us all.  There used to be less going on the world than there is today, so I think people divide their attention to other issues and events.  Our world grows bigger, so sports isn't always in the front of our minds.  IMO, also could be sport pros were looked up to, now there is a lot of scandal among most sports players.




Yes, I agree with your post. The scandals probably have something to do with the loss of interest. Also the big money that is spent on these sports has gone out of sight. Back in the day, they were making a middle class living.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 28, 2022)

According to my newspaper the first game is tonight Fri 10/28. An op/ed article there says Astros still considered the cheaters by many.. Four of the original  cheating squad still there. One of them is a home town boy whose dad is one of the slimiest shyster lawyers in the whole state. We thought the kid might have turned out cleaner until that happened.
I have no attachment to the Phillies having lived in Pgh and still a Pirates fan. Great rivalry between eastern and western PA. Used to joke that PA ought to be divided into 2 states.I don’t think I’ll watch a lot, maybe just click in once in awhile, but hope Astros get trampled.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

So many foreign  born players in the MLB anymore ....  I  think Houston has the highest percentage of them  right now - from the Caribbean,  South and Central America.  
The Astro team favorite among local fans  is Jose  Altuve,   and he is from Venezuela.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

I think your right. I looked up the schedule and the first game is tonight!! Then what the heck was this on youtube last night!? Scumbags....






I guess it was a "teaser". Worked on me.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 28, 2022)

I saw another article criticizing both teams because none of the Black players on either team were born in USA and there are many such great players actually available. I’m not taking sides on this, just remarking.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> many foreign born players in the MLB anymore





Geezerette said:


> I saw another article criticizing both teams because none of the Black players on either team were born in USA


Oh, but let us not forget the great Roberto Clemente 



Maybe that's why it's called *'The World Series'*

I take myself past the money, the scandals, and all the other crud

I just enjoy the game
No matter who is playing

Now, crank up that organ


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 28, 2022)

I'll take a look at it and probably read a book during the lulls in action while watching. I love a good baseball game. 

The problem with baseball today is, you need a subscription to ESPN or some other service in order to watch the regular season games, except for maybe the weekend games which are on during the day, and I rarely watch TV during the day. I have no idea who's on either of the teams, but I'll watch it just because it's the World Series and it has the potential for good, real-life drama.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 28, 2022)

Frankly, I could not care-not a baseball fan.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Astro's win the first one at home. I watch the highlights not the whole game....I don't think people watch the World Series like they used to. I wonder why?


Nope not a fan of overpaid sports players


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> Nope not a fan of overpaid sports players


I'm not either
But I've known some coming up
A, Double A, and triple A
Some even made it to the big show
Makes it more interesting


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Anyone watching the World Series between the Astros vs Phillies?


No, the only Astros game I have ever seen was in 1965, we drove to Houston from Louisiana to see it, and the new wonder of the world, the Astrodome!  

It was the first year the Astrodome was open.  All very impressive, but did not give me much interest in the Astros.

The last World Series I followed closely was in 1983, I was living in Baltimore at the time, it was hard not to get wrapped up in the excitement. 

I do like watching a good baseball game, but mostly minor league or even little league, never could get real interested in the Majors.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I do like watching a good baseball game, but mostly minor league


Yeah, triple A is pretty much like the big show
Same talent 
less hoopla 
best price


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

My mom was from Philadelphia and I spent a lot of time there growing up.  We often went to Shibe Park to see both the Phillies and the Athletics play in the 40's.  Especially when the NY teams were visiting, so I'll root for Philly during the series, even though they are direct foes of the Mets.  I always watch the Series as I am a baseball fan.


----------



## Bella (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm not a baseball fan but I hope the Cinderella Phillies win the Series.

*@Geezerette: I saw another article criticizing both teams because none of the Black players on either team were born in USA and there are many such great players actually available. I’m not taking sides on this, just remarking.*

I guess for certain people xenophobia beats skill/talent/merit.

*@Wayne: Nope not a fan of overpaid sports players.*

Why not? Envy? Do you believe in capitalism and market value? These players are being paid what they are worth. Similarly, I recall that the late Rush Limbaugh was paid $67 million a year for talking hate. That was his market value and he certainly earned it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

I am pretty sure this was the REAL 1st game...Phillies 6 Astros 5.? Just watched the highlights. Whatever you think about the good and bad of major league baseball, the game was GREAT! One of the best games I have seen in a while. Plus the Phillies won at Houston. They now have the advantage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks to my father...I hate baseball, so no I won't be watching. When we only had one T.V. in the house, during baseball season my mother and I were stuck with having to watch or hear that on T.V.for what seemed like forever. I think it's a boring game to begin with. There was one exception that made it not quite as boring and that was when my co-workers and I went to a game to cheer on another of our co-workers whose team played against the team yet another co-worker's husband was on.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm not a baseball fan.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 29, 2022)

I could only get the game in 720p -- not 1080p. I would need a subscription to Fox Sports in order to be able to stream it in the higher resolution, and that ain't gonna happen. Great game, though!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 29, 2022)

I'd probably watch it if the Red Sox were involved but they were out of the picture this year.  I always loved the game. to play when younger and watch as I've aged but in the last few years my interest has wained, unless it the "home team".


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m not going to actually watch it steadily unless it appears that the Phillies are winning. Just click over  once in a while to look at the score.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I could only get the game in 720p -- not 1080p. I would need a subscription to Fox Sports in order to be able to stream it in the higher resolution, and that ain't gonna happen. Great game, though!


  On YouTube Fox was broadcasting it live for free. But, it had a pretty large water mark in the middle. You could see the action though. I watched for awhile then between innings they put a horrible political campaign ad on. That did it for me. I waited till this morning to watch the highlights.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes, I am, and last night's game was terrific.  I thought the Astro's had it from the 5th inning on until Philadelphia exploded for 5 to tie the game.  I thought Philly was blowing in the 10th when they went ahead to win it by one run.


----------



## Jace (Oct 29, 2022)

Wayne said:


> Nope not a fan of overpaid sports players


Yup! Me, too!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, triple A is pretty much like the big show
> Same talent
> less hoopla
> best price


And no one's overpaid and you're pretty hard-pressed to find an overinflated ego.

All the likes I gave on the posts up til here are all the main reasons baseball, if not pro sports in general, is losing favor in the US. 

The reason for the term "For the love of the game" is because no one played for the love of money or for the love of Nike or fancy cars, endless supplies of cocaine, trophy wives, etc..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm not watching World Series but am rooting for the Phillies,they haven't won since 2008
The last time the Astros played in World Series,they cheated by stealing signals from LA Dodgers. I have no respect for them


----------



## Chet (Oct 29, 2022)

I watched parts of it. I don't care for either team. Philadelphia is a crime ridden sanctuary city with rude people. Houston cheated on a previous series by stealing signs.


----------



## Victor (Nov 3, 2022)

I am against the wild card rules to begin with. The Phillies were 14 games behind 1st place at 537 average. They should not even be in the series now. No team in that rank should be in the playoffs IMO. They are winning now but it is luck and incentive. 



  Braves or Dodgers or Mets deserve better. And I am an American League fan anyway but don't care for Astros. So what if they stole some signs? It is more ethical than using steroids. I suspect that  Phillies players and other teams are using PEDs. No evidence though. This spoils the entire sport


----------



## Paladin1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm a Yankee fan, but I was rooting for the Phillies. For all the good it did.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2022)

I was born and raised in Philadelphia and so was my Husband.He watched all the games.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 7, 2022)

We did win and I loved the games!  Great players and I am looking forward to the parade tomorrow here in Houston.


----------

